# Netbeans 3.5 und 3.6 - Projekte im Netzwerk verwalten



## Blade230 (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo Form-Gemeinde,
ich habe mich gerade angemeldet und schon die erste (es werden mahr wrden, garantiert) Frage.

Ich benutze Netbeans 3.5/3.6. Da ich nach lust und laune an verschiedenen PC's sitze, wollte ich meine Projekte Zentral auf einem Rechner speichern.

Das aufrufen und bearbeiten der Projekte in Netbeans geht auch, nur beim Comilieren bekomme ich immer einen

<--code -->

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frmMain
Exception in thread "main" 

<--code-->

error.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, Projekte im Netz zu verwalten, wenn ja mit welchem Programm geht es (anscheinend nicht mit Netbeans), und brauche ich besondere Einstellungen.


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für Eure bemühungen.

Viele Grüße aus NRW

Tom


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Jun 2004)

Such mal nach den Stichworten "Repository", "CVS" bzw. "Subversion".


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2004)

Irgendwie klingt mir das nicht nach einem Problem mit Netbeans, sondern eher um ein "klassisches" Java-Problem.
Konntest Du den Code des hier angesprochenen Programms überhaupt schon mal fehlerfrei kompilieren?


----------



## Blade230 (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo L-ectron-X,

ja, wenn ich das Projekt lokal auf meinem Rechner habe funzt alles prima, hol ich es mir von meinem Fileserver kommt der Fehler.

Tom


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2004)

Hm, ich habe das mal nachvollzogen. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, wenn ich ein Projekt oder eine Klasse über das Netz geladen habe, kann ich sie nicht kompilieren, trotz erfolgreichen ladens und Schreibrechte.
Ok, ich gucke mal, was ich finden kann.
Wenn Du eine Lösung findest, poste sie bitte hier. Danke.


----------

